# 350



## José M. Sousa (28 Jun 2008 às 21:41)

350

Fixe este número

http://www.350.org/​


> O Aquecimento Global 20 anos mais tarde: a aproximação dos pontos de viragem
> 
> 
> James Hansen1​
> ...



Mais aqui: 
http://futureatrisk.blogspot.com/2008/06/depoimento-de-james-hansen-ao-congresso.html


----------



## José M. Sousa (13 Jul 2008 às 12:24)

Divulguem esta campanha







http://www.350.org/pt/about/blogs/depoimento-de-james-hansen-ao-congresso-20-anos-depois#

Código html do "banner" com ligação a 350.org para colocar em blogs:

<!-- Start 350.org banner-
<A HREF="http://www.350.org/" TARGET="NEW"><IMG SRC="
http://www.350.org/sites/all/files/Banners/Port.gif" ALT="http://www.350.org" width="120" height="240" BORDER="0"></A>
<!-- End 350.org banner-


----------



## José M. Sousa (3 Ago 2008 às 11:11)

Pense num número inteiro positivo qualquer e siga as instruções:


http://thinkofanumber.net/


----------

